# Damian vs. Chest Hair



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

This story is so funny I couldn't keep it to myself. Our Damian just had a bath and was on my husband's lap drying when he decided to climb out of the towel and up his undershirt. Damian is pretty fearless when it comes to new things and he smelled my husband's body wash through his shirt. So Damian followed the scent and ended up around the shirt collar and started biting it (he has a thing with shirts/hoodie strings). He then smelled that the odor was more prevalent on my husband's chest hair, so he decided to start licking it and trying to bite it :lol: . He got so into it that he tried climbing down my husband's shirt (which my husband would not have)! Since he couldn't climb down the shirt, he started biting it again. Then it was time to anoint. Not once, but twice. At one point, he tried anointing himself on my husband's collar bone, lost his balance mid-anoint, and continued to anoint while he was on his back :lol: ! He attacked his chest hair for a solid 5 minutes. I thought I was going to die I was laughing so hard!

I have about 20 pictures and a video (of him falling over as he anoints) that I will post as soon as I get home. Can we post video's here, or should I go through YouTube? Hope you guys will enjoy them-- I can't wait to post them!


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

hehe I can't wait to see the pics! My BF has massive amounts of chest hair as well...too bad he's too afraid of Snuffy bc Id love to see how he would react to his Old-Spice bodywash smellin body!


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

Yay, bring on the pictures and video


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I uploaded the photos in the gallery section (under the same username). I don't know how to get the pictures to be directly on the post... (please tell me how  ).

Here's the video!!






I apologize for the shakiness in the middle. I was laughing so hard I couldn't help it!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha thats so cute/funny :mrgreen:


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

LMAO I almost choked on my Boca Burger when Damien rolled over to annoint himself! Too funny!


----------

